# CARS -"Most..."?



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Your driving history:

*Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven*: My British built 1989 1.6 Vauxhall Astra, the way I could throw that around English,Irish & Swedish country lanes at speed was fantastic! I've not driven a livlier more responsive car since. I still have this car for summer fun.

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: Jaguar XJ6 4.2 sport. Mid-80s in London a friend who sold Jaguars had one that I drove occasionally, usually by flying round the North Circular Road at horrendous double the speed-limit speeds.

*Fastest car you've ever driven*: Rover 3500 V8 police area car - late 80s. Police brakes, police suspension, tuned engine.

*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: My current 2002 Ford Mondeo 2 litre saloon.

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned*: A 1992 Ford Scorpio 2.9 litre V6 estate

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: The Opel Nova my mechanic lets me use when he's servicing my Ford.

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*: My in-law's SAAB 9-3, with a very weak 1.8 engine. It has the acceleration and handling of a house brick. Fortunately I don't have to drive it too often.

*The first car you ever owned*: In 1988 - a German-built Opel-engined 1979 Vauxhall Astra 1.3, three door hatch. Basic, handled well, fast, I had it a year. Loved it!

*Your favourite car that your parents owned:* A burgundy late 60s Ford Zephyr 6 Mk IV. Manual with steering column gear stick, grey vinyl bench seats front and back! Fins!

*The next car you'd like*: Rover 75 saloon.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven: Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 8 FQ400 - the most stupidly fast car ever for real world roads ever. Nothing comes close on Irish back roads. 

Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven: Bentley Arnage - friend of a friend's car. A very fast club lounge on wheels

Fastest car you've ever driven: Lancer as above. Not the highest top speed - limited to 155 - but on normal Euro roads, even the fastest Ferrari can't compete. Or a Formula Boss single seater if that's allowed. Christ, that was unbelievably fast - track only.

Most reliable car you've ever owned: My current Volvo XC70

Most unreliable car you've ever owned: Mazda MX-3 (a jap import)

Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven: 1990 Mazda 323 hatch

Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven: 1990 Mazda 323 hatch

The first car you ever owned: 1990 Mazda 323 hatch

Your favourite car that your parents owned: My Dad's Volvo 164 3L straight six. There was hardly a car like in on Irish roads in the 70s. He had every variant of it since then - 240, 760, 940.

The next car you'd like: Volvo V60 D5 AWD for the wife.... (to replace her V50) Drove it two weeks ago. Really nice ride.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*

'76 Pacer. (The 'rents owned it)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*The first car you ever owned:*

1969 Pontiac Tempest/LeMans (Mine was 4dr  )

The nearly every other catagory winner is my present 2002 Passat Wagon V6










Next car??

Don't know. I just like that it's paid for!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

*Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven*: A NASCAR late model stock car (that's what they were called back then) back in the 60's. Would now be called a Busch Series car. Don't remember the make.

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: Jaguar XJ6

*Fastest car you've ever driven*: NASCAR late model stock car.

*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: Early 90's Toyota pick-up. Last I heard it had over 400,000 miles on it.

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned*: A 1992 Mercury Capri.

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: 1964 Volkswagen Beetle.

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*: 1964 Volkswagen Beetle.

*The first car you ever owned*: 1953 Chevy Bel Aire. Paid $50 for it and sold it six months later for $75.

*Your favourite car that your parents owned:* 1949 Chevy convertible.

Cruiser


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

*Most exhilarating/exciting car you've ever driven*: 2005 BMW M5

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: W12 VW Phaeton

*Fastest car you've ever driven*: 2001 Dodge Viper

*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: 1995 Acura Legend LS

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned*: Ford Taurus

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: 1990 Nissan Stanza

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*: 2001 Kia Spectra

*The first car you ever owned*: 1988 Chevy Malibu Station Wagon

*Your favorite car that your parents owned:* 1974 Citroen CX

*The next car you'd like*: W12 Audi A8L or V10 Audi S8.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

From one in the business:

*Most exhilarating/exciting car you've ever driven:* 1989 Porsche 911 Cabriolet

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven:* Lamborghini Murcielago

*Fastest car you've ever driven:* Fastest (top speed)? or QUICKEST (acceleration)? Top speed, known to be a CLK55 (173mph on public road), but there are a dozen others that I recall the speedo sweeping past 150 or 160, and not lifting out of the throttle for some time after that...acceleration would be any number of drag cars

*Most reliable car you've ever owned:* 1995 Buick Lesabre

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned:* 1986 Buick Grand National (no fault of its own; it was abused like a stepchild)

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven:* Toyota Echo

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven:* Probably the echo, or any number of Japanese eco-boxes

*The first car you ever owned:* 1971 Mercury Comet

*Your favorite car that your parents owned:* 1989 Buick Regal

*The next car you'd like:* toughie....a 2011 Charger is on its way as my company car; to own: another Grand National or other Turbo Regal.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

*Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven*: A 1991 Mazda RX-7 I used to own. It wasn't turbo and wasn't particularly fast but it had great handling, at least for all that I knew about handling at the time. I once test-drove a new 1998 Ford Mustang GT and in both accelerating and braking, that was pretty fun, too.

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: In terms of the sticker price when I bought the car, the most expensive was a used 2003 Ford Taurus I bought in 2004. In terms of the original sticker price, the most expensive car I've ever driven was probably a 1994 Chrysler LHS that I bought used. That was also probably the most luxurious car I've ever driven.

*Fastest car you've ever driven*: Probably that 1998 Mustang GT I mentioned earlier, in terms of straight-line fastness. On curves, the quickest car I've ever driven was probably my 1991 RX-7.

*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: The 2003 Ford Taurus.

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned*: A 1993 Chrysler LeBaron convertible.

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: Either my mother's current or previous vehicle. The current is a 1998 (I believe) Plymouth Neon; before that was a 1990 Plymouth Acclaim (successor to the K-car). Both had the base engine, base interior, no power accessories, etc.

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*: I think that it's really a tie between the two cars I just mentioned and my LeBaron convertible, but I'm going to put the LeBaron out in front here. In actuality, with its 3.0 L Mitsubishi V6, it was probably quicker than either the Acclaim or the Neon, but it was still boring. It was heavy and handled for ****. The LeBaron felt like it was trying to be better than it was but failing miserably. The Acclaim and Neon both seemed like they knew exactly what they were-unpretentious economy or family cars-and in those roles, they both succeeded, so they at least get some credit for that.

*The first car you ever owned*: A 1983 Renault Alliance MT (Motor Trend Car of the Year edition)

*Your favourite car that your parents owned:* My parents have no interest in owning exciting cars. Therefore I'm sad to say that of the cars they've owned in my lifetime, my favorite is the car my father currently drives, a 1998 Dodge Grand Caravan. If you remember it's a big family vehicle, and don't try to treat it like a sports car, it's great. And he got it with the upgraded Infinity sound system and that really rocks.

*The next car you'd like*: A 1989 Porsche 944 Turbo coupe. And it better have a stick shift. ...Although I can't realistically think about buying _any_ car right now, I feel that this car will someday be not unrealistic for me. However, to remove any thought of affordability or practicality, my ultimate dream car right now is the Aston Martin DBS V12.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

My first and most unreliable car...










...the Czechoslovakian Skoda S105.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven:
67 Corvette hardtop, 427 tripower

Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven:
The same Corvette in todays dollars. Worth a lot more now.

Fastest car you've ever driven: 
Several possibilities but never maxed them out so can't say. Fastest one I owned was either a 67 Chrysler 300 or my Chevy Monza 350.

Most reliable car you've ever owned: 
None of them.

Most unreliable car you've ever owned:
Every single one. I do admit I run them to death.

Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven: 
79 Honda Civic unless you count either 57 Chevy Belair

The next car you'd like:
Lamborgini Countach...but it will never happen. Failing that, any Jag.


----------



## Auggie Brine (Feb 23, 2010)

_My_ driving history:

*Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven*: My Jaguar XK8 convertible. It is an absolutely beautiful car. The vintage-style interior reminds me of the dash of a Spitfire airplane. Not only is she pretty, she's quick too. Although... my wife does have a point when she calls her "My Ivana Trump" car - high maintenance.

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: Again, another Jaguar, my Vanden Plas. Elegant without being stuffy. I love the fold-down picnic tables (of burled walnut) in the backseat. They come in handy when you want to pull over and enjoy coffee and donuts

*Fastest car you've ever driven*: My old 1975 Corvette. Although, I also had a Camaro with a Type LT engine that was insanely fast. No doubt many others have driven faster cars, but wow! Both those cars scared the crap out of me as an 19 year old kid.

*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: 1979 Cadillac Sedan De Ville. A huge boat but terrific on fuel (on the freeway) and very comfortable.

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned*: A Fiat X19 back in the early 80's. What a piece of junk. Also, my first car at 16 - a Triumph Spitfire. Pretty car but frightfully hard to keep running. Plus - it was nearly brand new and still never ran right.

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: My BMW 318.

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*: My BMW 318.

*The first car you ever owned*: My Triumph Spitfire.

*Your favourite car that your parents owned:* Lincoln Town Car.

*The next car you'd like*: Looking at an off-lease (5 years old) Rolls. As a used car, they seem to have great value. The one I'm looking at is 80% off original dealer price.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

*Most exhilarating/exciting car you've ever driven*: Ariel Atom


*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: 1963 Bentley Continental
*Fastest car you've ever driven *: Ariel Atom
*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: 2000 fiesta










*Most unreliable car you've ever owned*: A 1990 FIAT Uno Italia 90 (but FIAT does stand for "fix it again tomorrow")


*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: Ariel Atom
*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven*: My Old Diesel Fiesta or my Old Audi 100 automatic it would be hard to say which was most boring and slow
*The first car you ever owned *: My Audi 100










*Your favourite car that your parents owned:* Rover 3500 V8


*The next car you'd like* Mercedes C class, I'd like but I won't be getting.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The fastest car I ever drove was a '59 Buick Electra 225, but it was only fast went it went over that cliff and it was also my parents' car so that takes care of two of the categories.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> Volvo 164 3L straight six. There


One of my very favourite Volvos. Later on came the 264 and then the amazing 2 door coupe Volvo 262C styled by Bertone. The 262C had a huge V6 and a very advanced Renault gearbox, all soft leather seats. Very much sought after today and quite expensive. they only made just over 6,600 andm ost went to the US. A handful stayed in Sweden.

262








262 with vinyl roof








Early 164 with the middle-dip front bumper before the straight deep ugly US safety bumper became compulsory on all Volvos.








Later 164 with the ugly over dimensioned straight bumper that compleltely ruined the look of the low bottom line of the grill.








The 164C, a very rare beast indeed.

Another super rare and elegant Volvo was the Bertone 780 2-door coupe


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

How about, "Car I almost bought and most sorry I didn't??"

Early 80s Lancia Zagato... ten again, I may have just as easily regretted buying it!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> How about, "Car I almost bought and most sorry I didn't??"


I don't even have to think about that. Actually it's been more than 45 years and I still do think about it every so often. It was 1965 and the car was a fire engine red 1963 Mercury Comet S-22 convertible. It had a small block 260 c.i. V8 and a four speed transmission. I tried to negotiate the $600 asking price and the guy sold it to someone else who was willing to pay. I would have paid the $600.

What a chick getter that car would have been for this high school kid. I've always said that the course of my entire life was likely altered by my being cheap in 1965. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> 1963 Mercury Comet S-22 convertible.
> 
> What a chick getter that car would have been for this high school kid.


NICE!! I got close to a similar vintage 500 convertible once, WOW!!

BTW~I thing I found your doppleganger...

(Charles Martin Smith in American Graffiti)


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> 1990 Plymouth Acclaim (successor to the K-car)


As a note, they are still considered K-cars until 1995. After that, the platform change was to LH (Concord, 300, LHS) and JA (Stratus, Breeze, Cirrus).


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Country Irish said:


> *The next car you'd like*: Looking at an off-lease (5 years old) Rolls. As a used car, they seem to have great value. The one I'm looking at is 80% off original dealer price.


Would you mind sharing we're you're finding a Phantom in that price range?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> BTW~I thing I found your doppleganger...
> 
> (Charles Martin Smith in American Graffiti)


I would gladly accept that premise if it meant I could have that beautiful '58 Chevy Impala that the toad is driving AND the money that Charles Martin Smith earned for portraying the character.

Cruiser


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

This model was the one my old man had.... Loved that car. Those Bertone designed models are fantastic - I love them. Like hens teeth though.










I appreciate the world has changed and Volvo are a very different company to the one they were back then, but I really do have an affinity to them - they've kept to their principles by and large and I believe the Chinese have the pockets to keep the brand and what it stands for alive.

This is what my Volvo looks like - same colour and same wheels.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

Great idea for a thread! Took me down memory lane and made me wish I could do a few of them again!

*Most exhilirating/exciting car you've ever driven*: Probably a girlfriend's brother's 63 Corvette Stingray when I was but 18, so the thrill was no doubt enhanced, but a good second would by the 1982 Porsche 928 I now own and am getting ready to sell. The speed, handling and sound is a real rush!

*Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: 87 Bentley R. Am in the market for one now for a semi-daily driver.

*Fastest car you've ever driven*: Top end, the aforementioned 928

*Most reliable car you've ever owned*: My wife's newest favorite ride (for the fuel economy) is a 2010 VW Jetta TDI. Not one problem so far.

*Most unreliable car you've ever owned:* 1971 Mercury Capri, hands down. In the year we had the car it broke SIX accelerator cables. Two of them in rush hour traffic in Houston, Texas.

*Most basic (as regards equipment & fittings) car you've ever driven*: Toss up between my 1955 Chevy Wagon (not a nomad obviously) and the 1975 Morris Mini I now have. I really miss the 'three on the tree' in that old Chevy wagon.

*Most boring & unresponsive (performance wise) car you've ever driven:* Someone above mentioned an Audi 100 and reminded me that I had one I took in trade from someone. It was really weak, weak and I traded it for a 67 Chevy Impala SS which was the size of a tank!

*The first car you ever owned:* First car was a 64 Chevelle SS that had had the 327 trashed and replaced with a 427! Totalled it hitting a German Shepherd one night going home from my sweetie's house.

*Your favourite car that your parents owned:* My parents were Chevy people to the core and none of their sedans were great though I would kind of like to have the 1959 Impala because they are very rare now.

*The next car you'd like*: Another toss up. I would love to have a Panamera which is out of the question, but my other choice, a Z4 Coupe could work. Hence the 928 is for sale the 380SL is for sale. The only car I have that I intend to own when I die is the 1975 Mini.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> As a note, they are still considered K-cars until 1995. After that, the platform change was to LH (Concord, 300, LHS) and JA (Stratus, Breeze, Cirrus).


The Acclaim (and Dodge Spirit and Chrysler LeBaron sedan) were technically AA cars, not K cars. The AA platform was an evolution of the K platform, though. The AA was directly replaced by the JA platform (the "cloud cars"), as you say, but the LH platform was a step up in size and class. JA was not an evolution of anything prior; it, like the LH, was an all-new design.

On another note, if anyone has a car that runs decently and is safe, but you'd like to get rid of it, I'll gladly accept your donation.


----------



## Auggie Brine (Feb 23, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Would you mind sharing we're you're finding a Phantom in that price range?!?!?!?!


Hi The Great Twizz - I rounded it off - it's a private sale and when I worked it out, it's actually 68% to be exact; and not 5 years, but a 2004 Phantom, so 7 years. It was on lease but garaged for the past 2 years. Oh, and it's sweet 

Cheers,
Auggie


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Asterix said:


> *Most expensive/luxurious car you've ever driven*: W12 VW Phaeton


I've heard from a friend who drive it that despite the cost and the luxury it's not that special. That said, it's a beautiful looking motor & I'd love to have a go in it.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've heard from a friend who drive it that despite the cost and the luxury it's not that special. That said, it's a beautiful looking motor & I'd love to have a go in it.


He is right, it really isn't anything special because it is a just a lesser priced Bentley Flying Spur with VW badges. What I enjoyed most about the car during my 4 years of ownership was how understated it was/is which I find to be very trad. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Asterix said:


> it is a just a lesser priced Bentley Flying Spur with VW badges.


Yes, as long as it was made before 2006. That's when Bentley (GT and Flying Spur) assembly moved back to England. I believe some engines and gearboxes were shared with the Audi A8 weren't they? The only thing that always put me off about the Phaeton was that they didn't bother to give it a more exclusive nose, the horizontal bar grill and huge VW badge looked no different to any other VW. A mesh grill with a smaller etched metal badge would have improved the look. Think Jaguar mesh grill and badge size on the Phaeton. www.jaguar.com


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, as long as it was made before 2006. That's when Bentley (GT and Flying Spur) assembly moved back to England. I believe some engines and gearboxes were shared with the Audi A8 weren't they? The only thing that always put me off about the Phaeton was that they didn't bother to give it a more exclusive nose, the horizontal bar grill and huge VW badge looked no different to any other VW. A mesh grill with a smaller etched metal badge would have improved the look. Think Jaguar mesh grill and badge size on the Phaeton. www.jaguar.com


You are right, all the ones (less than 4000) we got here in North America (2004 to 2006) shared 80% of parts with the Flying Spur. The 3 cars and their variants (Audi A8, Bentley Continental/Flying Spur and the Phaeton) all shared the same engines with some modifications. I think only the Bentley and the Phaeton shared the same transmission and platform (D1). Now in some cases, the transmissions varied on specific models because the W12 Phaetons had 5 speed transmission while the V8s had the 6 speed.

Ironically, what drew me to the car is the simplicity of its lines/looks and the bold VW logo which helped to make sure that the uninformed (about the car) would think I was just driving the good old Passat not a hand assembled $100K car. A chap who resides in my neck of the woods spent a few thousands of $$$ modifying the badges on his own from the "VW" to a customized "P" emblem for both the grill and trunk.






​


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Asterix said:


> because the W12 Phaetons had 5 speed transmission


And that was odd on a performance car in this day and age.



Asterix said:


> A chap who resides in my neck of the woods spent a few thousands of $$$ modifying the badges on his own from the "VW" to a customized "P" emblem for both the grill and trunk.


And for those among you still wondering what the very southern English word "naff" means. There you have a perfect example of naff!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> And that was odd on a performance care in this day and age.


That was a mystery to many of us who owned the car but from experience, the car did all of what it was described as being capable of so I had no reason to complain about anything during my years of ownership. I am actually having a hard time finding a worthy replacement for it that can be as understated.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> And for those among you still wondering what the very southern English word "naff" means. There you have a perfect example of naff!


Opinion seconded!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> The Acclaim (and Dodge Spirit and Chrysler LeBaron sedan) were technically AA cars, not K cars. The AA platform was an evolution of the K platform, though. The AA was directly replaced by the JA platform (the "cloud cars"), as you say, but the LH platform was a step up in size and class. JA was not an evolution of anything prior; it, like the LH, was an all-new design.
> 
> On another note, if anyone has a car that runs decently and is safe, but you'd like to get rid of it, I'll gladly accept your donation.


I wasn't debating the factory connotation (Chrysler moved to a two letter platform naming convention), but instead pointing out that they (89-95 models) are considered K cars within the industry as the platform didn't really 'change', and carried the same look



Auggie Brine said:


> Hi The Great Twizz - I rounded it off - it's a private sale and when I worked it out, it's actually 68% to be exact; and not 5 years, but a 2004 Phantom, so 7 years. It was on lease but garaged for the past 2 years. Oh, and it's sweet
> 
> Cheers,
> Auggie


They certainly are. Thank you for the clarification. The way I read your initial post, an 05-06 phantom for five figures would have been a steal, hence my enthusiasm.

--------

I feel compelled to clarify that none of the aforementioned Bentleys EVER had a V8 engine!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> (but FIAT does stand for "fix it again tomorrow")


HA!!

We said it stood for Fix It Again, Tony!!


----------

